# SOLVED How to have audio come through OBS when using Video Capture Device.



## jilliey (Nov 18, 2021)

{Posting my reply to someone having the issue of audio not coming through OBS here so it is easier for others to find.}
My reasoning for figuring this out was because I wanted to use my laptop as a monitor for Nintendo Switch. OBS is most compatible with my Video Capture Card so I decided to use OBS as more of a media player rather than a means to live stream. I did this for myself: I clicked on 'Profile' at the top of OBS and 'New', gave the profile a name, and selected the option for just recording, not streaming. However you can still use this to get audio from OBS to play back to you while optimizing for streaming and have the playback *while *streaming. I won't be recording or streaming, this just makes my laptop not have to work as hard trying to optimize for a stream. I'm also using a very cheap Video Capture Card from Walmart for $20 that is amazing. It maybe has a 0.1 second delay on screen, video quality is 1080p HD, and it's cheap! It is a Vivitar Creator Series HDMI to USB Video Capture Card. 
 1) Add Video Capture Device and Audio Input Capture to a scene. 
• When adding Video Capture Device, change your device to whatever you are trying to capture with your capture card. (Our case is USB Video.) Click 'OK'.
• When adding Audio Input Capture, change the Device to Digital Audio Interface (#ofports- USB Digital Audio). [My laptop has 3 ports, yours may have more; if so the #ofports will be different.] Click 'OK'. 
2) Look under Audio Mixer and find your Audio Input Capture. Beside the volume adjustment slider, click the gear(settings) button. Select Advanced Audio Properties. 
• Once the Advanced Audio Properties tab is opened, find your Audio Input Capture, and find the drop down under Audio Monitoring for your Audio Input Capture. 
• Change the drop down from default "Monitor Off" to "Monitor and Output". Click 'Close' to close Advanced Audio Properties. (What you just did will save, don't worry.)
3) Click 'File' in the upper left corner of OBS, then click 'Settings'. 
• Once the Settings tab is open, click 'Audio'  which is located on the left side listing. 
• Locate the Advanced section under the Audio Settings. 
• Change your Monitoring Device from 'Default' to whatever device you want sound to come through from OBS. (Example: I have my headphones jacked in so 'Headphones' will come up as an option for a Monitoring Device.) 
• Click 'Apply' then click 'OK'.
4) Give your joystick a wiggle and see if you're now able to hear the normal menu settings!

P.S.. You might want to adjust the Audio Input Capture and Desktop Audio volume slider to your liking. The sliders' default is pretty loud. 

Sorry this is such a long post! I had been trying to figure this problem out for a couple hours and could not find any complete answers in one so I wanted to be very thorough. If it doesn't work, let me know and I will go through my settings and see if there's anything important changed that I forgot I had changed. Hope this helps! <3


----------



## Jan Kees (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi Jilliey,
I have the same problem and followed your instructions, but without result. I use a video capture card to use my camera EOS M50 as webcam. I receive video, but no sound. I see that many people have this problem. Is there no cure for this?


----------



## jilliey (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm not sure about for camera.. Might have to add a microphone to the scene and follow the steps for the video capture but for microphone instead. Seeing how the camera doesn't pick up your sound the microphone does.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 2, 2021)

Jan Kees said:


> Hi Jilliey,
> I have the same problem and followed your instructions, but without result. I use a video capture card to use my camera EOS M50 as webcam. I receive video, but no sound. I see that many people have this problem. Is there no cure for this?


Jan, you are NOT using the USB Canon EOS Webcam utility then, right? 'cuz the FAQ on that app clearly spells out not supporting audio
My standard recommendation, do to power, flexibility, and therefore natural complexity, of OBS is to make sure Audio and Video feed working to PC first, then set up in OBS. A large amount of time the issue is not OBS, but the connection and processing by the Operating System

Also, using any camera as a webcam means dealing with each camera's idiosyncrasies. You may have to make changes to the Camera's settings (researching/looking in a Canon M50 forum being the best place to start). Then making sure capture card is working properly, correct drivers and associated settings, etc. There are lots of cheap HDMI capture cards with poor quality and reliability. so ymmv. Make sure you can hear audio via your capture card at the Operating System level. If you can't, it isn't an OBS issue and this forum may not be your best avenue for troubleshooting.

As for OBS and Audio, I found these helpful

https://obsproject.com/wiki/Understanding-The-Mixer
https://obsproject.com/wiki/Windows-10-App-Volume-Device-Preferences
https://streamershaven.blog/softwar...hlight/advanced-audio-properties-obs-and-you/
https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en...e-in-OBS-Open-Broadcaster-Software-on-Windows
As for JIlliey's post
- I disabled all of OBS' Default Audio devices in OBS -> Settings, and then set up as needed Audio Inputs. This avoids audio loop issues, and made things clear (easier) for me. ymmv (this doesn't work for some apps, though there is a new win-audio plugin to address those circumstances). Folks often overlook a Audio Input source goign to Desktop Audio, and added Audio and leave Default Desktop Audio enabled, causing an echo (and then if speakers and mic involved, possible feedback loop)
- For those not aware, under Adv Audio Properties
   Monitor = listen locally (often off by default for newly added Audio Input Sources)
   Output = send audio signal to Stream/Recording


----------



## Pammie85 (Feb 20, 2022)

jilliey said:


> {Posting my reply to someone having the issue of audio not coming through OBS here so it is easier for others to find.}
> My reasoning for figuring this out was because I wanted to use my laptop as a monitor for Nintendo Switch. OBS is most compatible with my Video Capture Card so I decided to use OBS as more of a media player rather than a means to live stream. I did this for myself: I clicked on 'Profile' at the top of OBS and 'New', gave the profile a name, and selected the option for just recording, not streaming. However you can still use this to get audio from OBS to play back to you while optimizing for streaming and have the playback *while *streaming. I won't be recording or streaming, this just makes my laptop not have to work as hard trying to optimize for a stream. I'm also using a very cheap Video Capture Card from Walmart for $20 that is amazing. It maybe has a 0.1 second delay on screen, video quality is 1080p HD, and it's cheap! It is a Vivitar Creator Series HDMI to USB Video Capture Card.
> 1) Add Video Capture Device and Audio Input Capture to a scene.
> • When adding Video Capture Device, change your device to whatever you are trying to capture with your capture card. (Our case is USB Video.) Click 'OK'.
> ...



hi I have follow what you said but still no sound on the OBS I using a video capture card and follow steps from YouTube and what you wrote Down no hope


----------



## cyclemat (Feb 20, 2022)

China HDMI Capture Device No Audio Fix
					

Support me https://tinyurl.com/cyclemat or on twitch Many people had problems with this device no audio comes to OBS i have found a way to bring it to work ....




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Greeny (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks, Jilliey! I bought the Vivitar hdmi to usb video capture card from Walmart for $19.88. Right out of the box, I followed your instructions to connect a Firestick to my laptop. Worked flawlessly!


----------



## RedRaspberry2 (May 5, 2022)

Worked, but I had to add a final step.

Restart OBS


ty for the help everyone :)


----------

